# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  uTorrent

## IMPERIAL

*uTorrent*


*uTorrent* - бесплатный клиент для сетей BitTirrent (P2P), функционирующий под ОС Windows: 98/ME, NT/2000, XP, 2003 и Vista. Главные отличия uTorrent от прочих torrent-клиентов это маленький размер при довольно большом функциональном потенциале и простому, дружелюбному интерфейсу. uTorrent занимает менее 220 кБ на диске, использует минимум системных ресурсов и не капризен к железу, нормально будет работать даже на очень старых PC. На мой взгляд uTorrent является лучшим клиентом для torrent сетей и не вызовет затруднений при скачивание фильмов, игр и музыки с известных torrent tracker'ов!

*Основные возможности uTorrent:*

Можно регулировать скорости скачивания и отдачиПолная настройка кэширования файлов на дискеuTorrent поддерживает DHT и PeerExchangeАвтоматическая закачка торрентов из ленты новостей RSSПоддержка работы через прокси-сервера и подключения по HTTPSДоступно шифрование протоколаПоддерживается Юникод и UPnP во всех версиях WindowsИнтерфейса программы можно настроить по своему вкусуЛокализация на 38 языков, в том числе русскийПрограмму можно запустить в системе Linux и Mac с помощью Wine

*//Шапка дополниться, пока только общий набросок.*

----------


## MisterZed

Utorrent-1.8

http://depositfiles.com/files/et88oc33d

----------


## rusalenko

Зачем выкладывать на депозите когда она и так freeware?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Что бы деньги заработать :(

----------


## AHAPХuCT

В последние время часто приходится использовать µTorrent. Прочитал много информации о программе, кое-что из рекомендаций попробовал. А вообще чего там только не было. Даже нашел информацию о том, как вставить µ вместо u :). Могу ли как то помочь в оформлении шапки? Только скажите что надо.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Есть кстати забавная фича. В меня "О программе" нажать букву "Т" и поиграть в тетрис можно :)



> Даже нашел информацию о том, как вставить µ вместо u


А это разве не просто символы винды? Там какая то комбинация клавиш есть.



> Могу ли как то помочь в оформлении шапки? Только скажите что надо.


Да. Права выдам. Суперов на руброде не хватает, а ты на гф хотел стать. Начнем с малого :)

----------


## AHAPХuCT

> А это разве не просто символы винды? Там какая то комбинация клавиш есть.


Да. Комбинация, и ещё какая. При нажатой клавише Alt нужно набрать 0181 на цифровой клавиатуре (та самая, где клавиша «Num Lock», которая естественно должна быть включена).

Ладно, в шапку то что добавить?

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Ладно, в шапку то что добавить?


Что посчитаешь нужным о_О

----------


## mixa93

µTorrent Stable (1.8.3) 
*Год выпуска*: 2009
*Версия*: 1.8.3
*Платформа*: PC
*Совместимость с Vista,win7*: полная
*Системные требования*: Очень низкие. Программа может работать как на компьютерах с ОС Windows 95, процессорами класса i486 c 14 МБ ОЗУ (с обновлением Winsock2), вплоть до Windows 2003 и Vista. Поддерживаются и 64-разрядные ОС Windows.
*Язык интерфейса*: только английский;  в архиве lng пак
*Таблэтка*: Не требуется
*Описание*: В данном случае "клиент" означает компьютерную программу, которая работает в соответствии с протоколом. Например, HTTP (HyperText Transfer Protocol) — это протокол, используемый для загрузки веб-страниц и другого содержимого — например этой страницы — а ваш HTTP-клиент (или браузер) — программа, используемая для просмотра этих страниц. К наиболее популярным браузерам относятся Microsoft Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Safari и Opera. В определенной степени все они работают одинаково, поскольку используют в своей работе один и тот же набор правил.

*скачать*:yes:

----------


## torpet

Сейчас многие трекеры перестали выкладывать "серое" П.О, может подскажите достойные трекеры?

----------


## dima714

Вопрос по этой проге, как блин поднять в списке закачек нужней торрент на место выше в очереди закачек (например с 5 на 3е) комбинацией кнопок на клаве, а то мышей не удобно например поднимать на 20-30 позиций:)

----------


## sergey318

У меня uTorrent2.0, вопрос такого плана, должен ли "сжираться" трафик при работе торрента на раздачу в отсутствии загрузки? У меня это наблюдается. И что нужно сделать, чтобы от этого избавиться.

----------


## dima714

Запрети скачивание:)

----------


## Nimrod

Такая штука, после обновления до версии 2.0 при включенном utorrente стало  невозможно пользоваться браузером, страницы или не открываются вовсе, или открываются очень медленно, причем торрент стоит на паузе для всех, ни раздачи, ни загрузки. Возврат на старую версию ничего не дал. Система Windows 7, tcp.sys патчить не имеет смысла. При выходе из торрента интернет(1024/512) работает как часы. Что может быть и как лечить?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Выключать торрент если он все равно ничего не делает :buba: У меня торрент когда раздает и качает - после выхода, инет все равно торомзит минуту может две.

----------


## Nimrod

Сейчас так и приходится делать, а раньше было нормально, работал и браузер, и торрент скачивал и раздавал. Может на другой клиент перейти?

_Добавлено через 8 часов 50 минут 13 секунд_
Только что вычистил все следы старого торрента, поставил версию 1.8.5, пока работает нормально, и качает, и раздает, и браузер работает. Дальше посмотрим.

----------


## habum

> Сейчас многие трекеры перестали выкладывать "серое" П.О, может подскажите достойные трекеры?



http://x-torrents.ru/ все есть:) 
пользуйтесь

----------


## dima714

> http://x-torrents.ru/ все есть:) 
> пользуйтесь


tfile & rustorka тоже:)

----------


## skrest

Помогите  с проблемой,  с некоторого времени , после запуска  utorrent  3.x     появляется неизвестный root-kit
система жутко начинает тормозить - AVZ его находит в памяти как неизвестный со знаком вопроса.  убивает его ( но карантин пуст, ничего туда не помещает)
но при очередном запуске utorrenta  все повторяется.  , utorrent  естественно переставлял , проверял на вирусы , все чисто , система тоже чистая.
XP 32 SP3

Если ставлю какой другой клиент , или старый utorrent - все нормально.

----------


## ДядяВася

> , после запуска  utorrent  3.x     появляется неизвестный root-kit.....


Возможно, что это ваш антивирус очень подозрительный(Norton и проч. западные, хотя Norton у меня не реагирует).
Новые версии uTorrent пытаются устанавливать, если разрешить, целую кучу всевозможных плагинов и прочего мусора,
может на них и реагирует антивирус, AVZ тоже эта хрень не очень нравится, но удалять её - ниже его достоинства.
Проверьте систему DrWEB Cureit, только сделать полное сканирование.
Это самый доверенный сканер, если не найдет ничего, так значит и есть. Найдет, но не сможет одолеть, тогда специализированными
утилитами просканировать, вначале Gmer и добить, как советуют, если не все 
убито, AVG Anti-Rootkit.

----------


## skrest

> Возможно, что это ваш антивирус очень подозрительный(Norton и проч. западные, хотя Norton у меня не реагирует).


причем тут подозрительность И до подозрительности нет дела пока, я вижу конкретные последствия!
может повнимательней надо читать вопрос ?
"появляется неизвестный root-kit система жутко начинает тормозить - AVZ его находит"
тоесть по вашим слова мне начинает казаться  что система жутко тормозит ?
А AVZ тоже ошибся что нашел неизвестный посторонний системный процесс , после удаления которого все восстанавливается?
AVZ находит и нормально удаляет!


Utorren ставит плагины как Root И
где конкретно в его настройках это запрещается ?


Dr.web  (guard) постоянно работает , сканирование ничего не дает , я же написал что сама система чистая! Следов нет.
и только после запуска utorrenta все ( кроме drweba)  его обнаруживают в памяти.
в utorrent ниже 3.2 этого эффекта нет!

----------


## ДядяВася

Запрещать нужно при установке, если Dr.WEB ничего не видит, то что находит руткит?
Вообще не писал, что юзеру кажется, прочесть внимательнее цитируемое вами из моего поста.
Там написано, что может кажется вашему антивирусу.
Система может тормозить от работы вашего антивируса, XP и так тормозная.

----------


## skrest

> Запрещать нужно при установке, если Dr.WEB ничего не видит, то что находит руткит?


Что запрещать ИИИ

Еще раз, AVZ находит! , начинает тормохить система , естественно я запускаю AVZ - он находит причину  ( но не источник)
все вылечивается до следующего запуска utorrent/




> Вообще не писал, что юзеру кажется, прочесть внимательнее цитируемое вами из моего поста.
> Там написано, что может кажется вашему антивирусу.


перечитал десять раз!
Ой боже будьте вы повнимательны пожалуста!!!
еще раз 
"появляется неизвестный root-kit система жутко начинает тормозить - AVZ его находит"
причем ту чья то подозрительность ?




> Система может тормозить от работы вашего антивируса, XP и так тормозная.


блин... вы пьяны помоему!!!! Или обячный троль!  научитесь читать !!!

"А AVZ тоже ошибся что нашел неизвестный посторонний системный процесс , после удаления которого все восстанавливается?
AVZ находит и нормально удаляет!"

после удаления и лечения ничего не тормозит , все нормально работает!!!
так причем тот бред что вы несете ?
да конечно антивирус замедляеет несколько систему , но это постоянное явление. И не связано с конкретным вопросом!
про тормозутность XP вам вообще в другое место, не умеете настраивать - ваши проблемы! 
И опять это не связано с конкретным вопросом!

ну  зачем вы придумываете всякую фигню!
не  можете помочь, не говорите бреда!

----------


## ДядяВася

По вашей реакции видно, что перебрали сегодня.
Сидите и ждите, когда появится здесь кто-либо из разработчиков uTorrent(а), чтобы дать ответ устраивающий вас!

----------


## skrest

> По вашей реакции видно, что перебрали сегодня.
> Сидите и ждите, когда появится здесь кто-либо из разработчиков uTorrent(а), чтобы дать ответ устраивающий вас!



если вы перепили , или у вас проблемы , не валите на других.


был нормальнвый  конкретный вопрос ,  вы начали пяные бредни про тормознутность и подозрительность антивирусов , про тормозутность XP


сейчас когда дошло до вас  что вы несли бред - начали личные наезды!


а если протрезвели , то все же ответьте при чем тут тормозутность XP? антивируса , подозрительность антивируса  и полочий бред что вы несли -
ЕСЛИ ВСЕ ВЫЛЕЧИВАЕТСЯ И ВСТАЕТ на свои места после удаления этого нетзвестного  rotkit?


А разработчик ответил , и я не первый кто столкнулся с такой проблемой
всем предлагается пока использовать utorrent ниже 3.4 до выяснения причин.


 ВАше пянство молодой человек не доведет вас не до чего хорошего ! завязывайте!

----------


## tamalex

> Если ставлю какой другой клиент , *или старый* utorrent - все нормально.


Какая необходимость обновлять его?
Что там такого уж нового и необходимого в отличие от старой версии?

(_У меня, кстати, до сих пор 1.8 работает - все устраивает_)

----------


## skrest

> Какая необходимость обновлять его?
> Что там такого уж нового и необходимого в отличие от старой версии?
> 
> (_У меня, кстати, до сих пор 1.8 работает - все устраивает_)


только интерфейс -  больше  текущей  оперативной информации
перенести бы его на старый, на старом  бы и остался с радостью
и шустрей и надежней и меньше жрет ресурсов.

----------


## skrest

Кому интересно.
Причину данной проблемы нашли. Возможно исправят в новых версиях.
проявляется сие на все 32 разрядных системах  с utorren начиная с версии 3.0
изменили метод передачи стека статистики на трекера.
они запускают его отдельным процессом в ROOT
при выходе из utorrent он остается , и жрет кучу ресурсов.
причем зачастую переполняется стек tcp/ip  и все , труба.
процесс просто так не убивается.

методы решения 
отключить в торренте теневое скидавание статистики
bt.graceful_shutdown = false

в настройках tcp|ip  отключить TCP/IP V6
для семерки - заменить  tcpip.sys  на исправленный  - http://download.utorrent.com/tcpipfix.zip.

или просто не использовать тормозные трекеры которые не дают потверждение после отправки на них статистики.

----------

